# 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus



## Lukas (10 August 2006)

ich wurde auf eine sehr fiese art abgezockt. ich werde es mal erläutern.

ich habe am 06.08.2006 in unserer zeitung eine anzeige gefunden. eine 24jahre alte studentin sucht nette leute. habe mir halt gedacht, weil es keine chiffrenummer sondern eine handynummer war werde ich ihr mal schreiben. am 07.08.2006 bekam ich dann auch eine antwort, sie rief bei mir an, hörte sich auch sehr seriös an, da ich in diesem moment keine zeit hatte bat ich sie in einer 3/4 std anzurufen. dieses geschah auch. wir redeten ein paar minuten miteinander, dann bat sie mich die nummer 09005100967 anzurufen, und nach laura brenner aus vlotho, kinderheim, mädchengruppe zu verlangen. sie sagte sie musste ihr handy sperren lassen, weil irgend jemand anhand der nummer ihre adresse herausgefunden hatte und versucht hatte bei ihr einzubrechen. Da sie auf der arbeit nicht von dem telefon direkt bei mir anrufen konnte weil sonnst die nummer übermittelt werden würde(sie sagte mir das sie in einem anonymen kinderhiem für vergewaltiegte mädchen und jungen arbeitet darum hatte sie diese 0900...nummer eingerichtet), über die sie mich auch angerufen hatte. da es mir komisch vorkam mit der nummer fragte ich nach ob diese mich etwas kosten würde, sie sagte ich müsste nur 1.99€ aus dem festnetz die minute zahlen solange bis ich verbunden werde, weil sie die restlichen kosten übernehmen würde, sie hätte wohl so einen vertrag abgeschlossen. wenn ich es nicht glaube sollte ich in der zentrale fragen, habe ich auch getan und mir wurde bestätigt das sie die kosten übernimmt. wir telefonierten einiege stunden, bis die verbindung abbrach. im laufe des 08.08.2006 rief sie wieder bei mir an und sagte das sie versucht hätte mich zu erreichen aber das in der letzten nacht die server der vermittlung einen absturz hatten und meine nummern unerreichbar für sie waren, umgekehrt genau so. sie hat mir dann eine neue nummer gegeben weil die alte nicht mehr gültig war, die neue nummer ging nur vom handy und lautete 22690. diese nummer war auch von der gleichen firma( media ct company &co kg). wir haben uns ca.8 std unterhalten ich musste nur stündlich neu wählen weil die verbindung nach 1.std automatisch unterbrochen wurde(sie bat mich auch auf halten zu gehen und mich erneut verbinden zu lassen, weil es dann 35% günstieger für sie werden würde, da sie mir gesagt hatte das die verbindungskosten für die 2te anwahl erstattet werden, machte ich es natürlich). sie hatte dann ihre arbeitskolegin gebeten das sie ihre schicht für die nacht und für den 09.08.2006 übernimmt damit wir uns treffen können. ( sie hörte sich wirklich verliebt in mich an und hat mir auch alles mögliche erzählt von ihrer tochter, ihren eltern, geschwistern , hobbys und und und. es hörte sich alles sehr glaubhaft an, ich habe nicht einmal dadran gezweifelt das sie lügt, weil sie in einem durchgesprochen hatte. sie hatte keine denk pausen gemacht oder so, und es war nicht ein schmutzieges gespräch dabei)ihre kollegin war dann irgendwann da und löste sie ab sie wollte nur noch ebend ihr navi system aus dem auto holen und sich umziehen, ich sollte 10 min warten damit ich ihr noch meine adresse geben kann, weil sie mich abholen wollte und wir dann zu ihr fahren wollten. also wartete ich ,aber dann brach die verbindung wieder ab. also legte ich mich schlafen es war auch schon gegen 2.00 uhr nachts. am morgen bekam ich dann eine sms von debitel das mein handy gesperrt wird. ich rief an und man sagte mir das ich knapp 3000€ auf der rechnung habe. seitdem habe ich auch nichts mehr von der dame gehört, und ich bin echt am verzweifeln. ich stehe am rande meiner existenz wenn ich diese rechnung bezahlen muss. 

ich frage mich warum debitel so lange gewartet hat mit der sperrung welcher mensch vertelefoniert bewusst schon 3000€, vor einiegen jahren wurde mein handy ab nem betrag von 200€ gesperrt).

wenn euch das gleiche passiert ist oder so ähnlich dann MELDET EUCH BITTE unter der nummer: 01805342537 das ist die nummer von regulierungsbehörde, nur so hat man die chance diese betrüger zu stellen.

mfg lukas


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 August 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

???


> ich müsste nur 1.99€ aus dem festnetz die minute zahlen solange bis ich verbunden werde


Da war ein Preishinweis? (ich kann es nicht testen, da 0900-Sperre)


> , weil sie die restlichen kosten übernehmen würde, sie hätte wohl so einen vertrag abgeschlossen. wenn ich es nicht glaube sollte ich in der zentrale fragen, habe ich auch getan und mir wurde bestätigt das sie die kosten übernimmt.


 Welche Zentrale? Duie Nummer gehört der dtms. Was für eine Zentrlae meinst Du?


> wir telefonierten einiege stunden, bis die verbindung abbrach.


 _In der Schule des Lebens gibt es die besten Lehrer - aber auch das höchste Schulgeld_ (sorry)


> sie hat mir dann eine neue nummer gegeben weil die alte nicht mehr gültig war, die neue nummer ging nur vom handy und lautete 22690. diese nummer war _auch von der gleichen firma( media ct company &co kg)_.


 die 22690 ist doch von rate-one/dtms? Wie kommst du auf diese Firma? Woher hast Du diese Info?


----------



## lukas (10 August 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

ja der hinweiss war da aber mir wurde von ihr und von der person bei dtms bei der ich mich durchstellen lassen musste gesagt das es nur 1.99 die minute kostet bis ich zu ihr verbunden werde. die firma weiss ich weil die angesagt wird wenn du die nummer wählst.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 August 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

Danke. Angesichts des Betrages würde ich mal an einen Rechtsanwalt denken. Die liebe Maus hat Dich angeschmiert... Aber finde die liebe Maus mal...


----------



## Teleton (10 August 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

Hallo Lukas,
bei einer derart hohen Schadenssumme solltest Du von Anfang an und möglichst bald  professionelle Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen und nicht selber mit Schriftsätzen herumprobieren in denen dann u.U. Sachen stehen die man der Gegenseite besser anders oder gar nicht mitgeteilt hätte.
Such einen in Telekommunikationssachen erfahrenen Anwalt oder die Verbraucherzentrale auf (die können aussergerichtlich Vertretungen übernehmen). Wenn Du nur wenig Knete hast kannst Du versuchen einen sog. Beratungshilfeschein bei der Rechtsantragsstelle Deines örtlichen Amtsgerichtes zu erhalten, mit dem Du dann einen Anwalt beauftragen kannst.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 August 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

ja ich werde glech zur polizei fahren und anzeige erstatten und zum landesgericht will ich auch noch. ich hoffe nur das sich leute melden die auch auf dieses [.........] reingefallen sind oder zumindest auf die nummern.

_Wort entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (10 August 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

danke teleton für deinen tipp mit dem beratungshilfeschein,  ich habe hier reingeschrieben.
 weil es mir von der regulierungsbehörde geraten wurde damit sich noch andere leute bei
 denen beschweren die auf sowas reingefallen sind. weil ich ja bestimmt nicht der einzigste bin.


----------



## lukas (10 August 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

ich bin jetzt erst mal weg. wenn irgend jemandem hier noch was einfällt dann lasst es mich wissen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 August 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe hier reingeschrieben. weil es mir von der regulierungsbehörde geraten wurde damit sich noch andere leute bei denen beschweren die auf sowas reingefallen sind


In welcher Form sprach die Behörde diese Empfehlung aus? Es ist doch deren Job, Beschwerden nachzugehen. Hmm. Dem von teleton gesagten ist an dieser Stelle nichts hinzuzufügen. Ich würde *nur nach vorheriger Beratung* erwägen, Kontakt mit der 
Media C.T.Company KG 
HRA 27365 Hannover

aufzunehmen oder mit deren persönlich haftendem Gesellschafter, der

Media C.T.Verwaltungs GmbH
(gemeint wahrscheinlich:
Media C.T. Company Verwaltungs GmbH
HRB 200284 Hannover
Engelbosteler Damm 126, 30167 Hannover
GF: A* Sch*)

und dort versuchen, herauszubekommen, mit wem Du da eigentlich telefoniert hast, wer also von der Märchentante profitiert hat... 

Quelle: www.haz.de

_*Beschwerden über diese Firma sind mir nicht bekannt (Stand 10.8.2006)*_


----------



## Reducal (10 August 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*



			
				Lukas schrieb:
			
		

> ...bat sie mich die nummer 09005100967 anzurufen





			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Da war ein Preishinweis?



Der Nutzer einer 0900er Nummer kann wählen zwischen dem automatischen Text der T-Com oder einer eigenen Ansage. In diesem Fall hier kam soeben erstaunlicherweise ein sehr langer Text (etwa 10 sec). Man wird von einem weibl. Stimmchen zur Flirtline begrüßt und aufgefordert wieder aufzulegen, wenn man keine 18 ist. Abschließend kommt der Hinweis auf die 1,99 € pro Minute und nix von: "...nur während der Verbindung".

Bei der Kurzwahlnummer siehts dabei ganz böse aus, da die ähnlich kostet aber eine Kostenansage vom Gestzgeber her nicht vorgesehen ist.


----------



## lukas (10 August 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

ja die ansage ist da das stimmt schon. aber die firma hat verschiedene tarife. und nach meiner anfrage von der ... und dem typen in der hotline wurde mir gesagt das sie die kosten übernimmt. wie gesagt ich würde dann nur die zeit bezahlen bis ich zu ihr durchgestellt werde. 

jetzt bin ich auch schlauer... 

aber jetzt ist zu spät.


----------



## Teleton (10 August 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

Der Trick mit der falschen Preisangabe ist nicht neu.
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...inweise/Teure_Mobiltelefongespraeche_14v.html
Für Deinen Anwalt u.U. interessant:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=42080
http://juris.bundesgerichtshof.de/c...5&Sort=3&nr=33658&pos=10&anz=1734&Blank=1.pdf



> Bei der Kurzwahlnummer siehts dabei ganz böse aus, da die ähnlich kostet aber eine Kostenansage vom Gestzgeber her nicht vorgesehen ist.


Womit sich dann die spannende Frage stellt wie die berechneten Tarife überhaupt Vertragsinhalt werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 August 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

Mir fehlen echt die Worte. Wie kann jemand so doof sein. Manche männlichen Zeitgenossen denken bei Begriffen wie: Studentin, junges Mädchen usw. 
anscheinend nur noch mit dem kleineren Kopf. Anders kann ich es mir wirklich nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Reducal (15 August 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> > Bei der Kurzwahlnummer siehts dabei ganz böse aus, da die ähnlich kostet aber eine Kostenansage vom Gestzgeber her nicht vorgesehen ist.
> 
> 
> Womit sich dann die spannende Frage stellt wie die berechneten Tarife überhaupt Vertragsinhalt werden.


Damit stellst du allgemein die Abrechnung des Mehrwertes über Kurzwahlnummern (die ja ohne Tarifansage sind) in Frage. Wo führt die Reise im Streitfall hin?


----------



## Unregistriert (15 August 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

Ich kann dazu nur sagen selber Schuld.

So dumm kann man nicht sein. Wie heisst es aber immer wieder? 

"Jeden tag fällt ein dummer aus der Straßenbahn" manschmal auch mehr Leute.

Wegen der Preisansage...... auch wenn Sie 20 sec. lang währe ist Sie für den Anrufer kostenfrei ist nunmal so.
Auch wenn Sie individuell zusammengestellt wurde. Die Pflichtangaben sind dort enthalten wie Preis und Abrechnungstakt.

Ich denke schon das er zum Anwalt gehen kann. Bringen wird es Ihm nix. Denn wer weiss schon welche Dame oder Person mit Ihm gesprochen hatte.

das hier im Forum natürlich gleich alles hochgehalten wird als .... und .... ich editiere selber.................... ist schon klar aber ich muss agen, DU BIST SELBER SCHULD UND BRAUCHST NUN NICHT ZU JAMMERN

LG Bernd


----------



## Greenhorn (15 August 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

Diese "unregistrierten" Dummschwätzer nerven allmählich!!! Was seid ihr doch mutig ... 

Es ist ihm absolut nicht damit geholfen, dass er hier als "dumm" beschimpft wird!
Dumm wäre er nur, wenn er sowas ein zweites Mal zulassen würde. 

Lukas, lass dich nicht verunsichern, nimm dir einen Anwalt und wehr dich !! :thumb:


----------



## technofreak (15 August 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*



			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Diese "unregistrierten" Dummschwätzer nerven allmählich!!! Was seid ihr doch mutig ...


Dummheit ist nicht strafbar und verstößt nicht gegen die NUB. Daher lassen 
wir solche  Musterbeispiele  von Dämlichkeit als abschreckendes Beispiel stehen.
Natürlich sind sie nur mutig im Dunkel der Anoymität und lassen ihre geistigen Exkremente raus


----------



## Teleton (15 August 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Teleton schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keine Ahnung, mir sind dazu noch keine Urteile bekannt. Ähnliche Probleme gibts ja auch bei Premium-SMS. Da ist man auf Seiten der Anbieter ja eher verschwiegen was die Verträge mit den Dienstanbietern angeht.
http://www.heise.de/mobil/newsticker/meldung/print/75284
Ein Gericht wird sich bei Premium Voice Sachen wohl mit der Frage beschäftigen müssen wessen Forderung da überhaupt geltend gemacht wird und ob die Veröffentlichung von Preislisten im Internet ausreicht die Tarife in den Vertrag einzubeziehen (unabhänig davon obs eine eigene oder eine fremde Forderung ist) .


----------



## webwatcher (15 August 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

Thread vorübergehend verschoben, anonymes Geplärre wird  nicht unbegrenzt zugelassen


----------



## Elch2001 (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

Hey !
Halli Hallo
Ich glaube mich hat die Selbe Frau angerufen. Bei mir hieß sie allerdings Nina Schäfer aus Itzehoe und ich soll mich auch durchstellen lassen zum Kinderheim Mädchengruppe
09005100967
Sie hat mir genau das selbe erzählt, wie dir, auch das sie da neu wohnt und ihr Handy hat sperren lassen auch die selben Gründe genannt. Sie hat aber irgendwie gestresst gewirkt, so als wenn sie einen Zettel hat, auf dem die Fragen stehen. Sie hat mich auch nebenbei anscheinend noch ein wenig als Person ausspioniert, denn sie hat noch zusätzlich gefragt, ob ich einen Vertrag habe, und ob ich bei D2 bin, denn sie sucht angeblich auch noch einen günstigen, hat gefragt wo ich Arbeite, wo ich wohne. Kannte aber den Ort nicht. Keine Ahnung so die sitzen, du hast dich ja anscheinend schon etwas mehr informiert. Ich habe diese Nummer allerdings nicht angerufen, dank dir. Ich habe die Nummer bei google eingegeben und bin gleich auf deinem Beitrag gelandet. Dank dir!!!!. 
Ich bin dir ein Bier schuldig. wenn du aus Schleswig Holstein kommst können wir drüber reden.
Super das es sowas hier gibt.
mit freundlichen Grüßen
Christian


----------



## Elch2001 (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

Kann man eigentlich schon gegen versuchten Betruges vorgehen ? Einfach nur, damit es keinen Trift, wie Lukas, der nicht das Glück hatte hier diese Nummer zu finden. Oder brauch ich dazu das Gespräch auf Band ? Bin ich überhaupt befugt ein Telefongespräch aufzuzeichen ?
Vielleicht ruft sie ja nochmal an  aber wer weis. ich bau einfach mal das Mikrofon auf 
Grüße
Christian


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*



Elch2001 schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich schon gegen versuchten Betruges vorgehen ?


Auch ein Versuch ist strafbar, Anzeige bei deiner örtlich zuständigen Polizei (unter Vorlage der Beweismittel) reicht.



Elch2001 schrieb:


> Bin ich überhaupt befugt ein Telefongespräch aufzuzeichen ?


Das wäre so ein Beweismittel. Es ist dabei sogar unerheblich, ob dich ein Automat anruft oder eine echte Person, da das Recht zur Verfolgung über dem Persönlichkeitsrecht eines Neppers steht.


----------



## liebevoll27 (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

hallo lukas, mir ist am we genau das selbe passiert, ich habe auf eine handynr geantwortet. nur das die dame chanile hanke hieß, sie buchstabierte mir sogar den namen, und halt kinderheim usw..... alles haargenau dasselbe. was hast du bisher dagegen unternommen, und was soll ich tun? bin gerade ganz schön am arsch. und diejenigen die meinen das man auf sowas nicht reinfallen kann, der irrt. sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt. es klang absolut seriös und auf meine nachfrage bei der sogenannten "vermittlung" bestätigten diese mir ebenfalls, wie in deinem fall, das keine weiteren kosten entstehen.

meld dich bitte....lg


----------



## Heiko0123 (8 November 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

Hi Lukas
mich hats gestern erwischt und die Jenige ist wirklich gut.
Hat bei mir nur nen Kleinen fehler gemacht erzählte mir das sie nen Bruder hat und ein paar Stunden später hatte sie keinen mehr da hab ich gegooglet und 
bin auf dein Thema gestoßen leider zuspät :wall: 
War schon bei der Polizei muß nur noch meine Handyrechnung bekommen und dann hoff ich das sich da was tut.
Ist halt blöd gelaufen
Gruß Heiko0123


----------



## liebevoll27 (8 November 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

was haben die gesagt bei der polizei?


----------



## Heiko0123 (8 November 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

Da ich noch keine Rechnung in der Hand habe muss ich noch mal hin da es sich dann um eine Schädigung erst dann handlet wenn das Geld abgezogen bzw auf der Rechnung auftaucht.
Noch ist es nur ein Verdacht auf Betrug aber halt ohne Rechnung könn sie noch nichts aufnehmen und Vodafon stellt sich quer mir die rechnung jetz schon zu geben da muß ich bis zum 15. diesen Monats warten und dann muss ich noch ma hin. geb dann hier bescheid 
Gruß Heiko


----------



## liebevoll27 (8 November 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

supi, hab nämlich noch nix unternommen... versuche gerade die handynr nochmal rauszuzbekommen......


----------



## liebevoll27 (8 November 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

warst bei der kripo oder bei der "normalen" polizei. weiß im mom gar nicht was ich dagegen machen soll, weil die rechtslage sehr umstritten ist......


----------



## Heiko0123 (8 November 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

Normale hab dort dann Zwecks Betrug eine Anzeige machen wolln 
hat mir ein Kumpel geraten der is bei den Grünen Männeln.
der sagte alles mit nehmen was man hat.
Hab auch die Anzeige aus der Zeitung mit genommen und von Lukas die Beschreibung des ganzen um zubeweisen das ich net der einzige bin.
hoffe konnt dir helfen
Gruß heiko


----------



## liebevoll27 (8 November 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

hast du die nr noch? ich net mehr hab vor wut alles gelöscht und die zeitung auch net mehr..aber wenn ich die kriege...wie hieß sie bei dir?:wall:


----------



## Heiko0123 (9 November 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

Bei mir hieß sie "Liliane Schäfer" (war bestimmt aber auch nur ein Synonym für abzocke kann man eh nichts drauf geben) die Nummer kannsch jetz garnet geben hab aber eine vermutung und die will ich von der Polizei überprüfen lassen da ich Zwei Fraun geantwortet habe per SMS mal schaun ob sich da was ergibt


----------



## Insider (10 November 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*



Heiko0123 schrieb:


> Nummer kannsch jetz garnet geben hab aber eine vermutung und die will ich von der Polizei überprüfen lassen ...


Wie hast du den Auftrag erteilt? MMn geht das nur in Form einer Strafanzeige und das Ergebnis wird man dir eher nicht mitteilen, es sei denn, es kommt zu einem  akzeptierten Strafbefehl oder ein Gerichtsverfahren.


----------



## Heiko0123 (10 November 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

ich hab Anzeige zwecks Betrug und da ich ne Nummer habe auf die ich geantwortet habe (per SMS) und einer hat die Nummer ja angemeldet und der muß ja rauszufinden sein.


----------



## Reducal (10 November 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*



Heiko0123 schrieb:


> ...muß ja rauszufinden sein.


Die Chance ist sehr gering. Eine/r von x Callern in einem Callcenter, die allesamt die selbe Nummer bedienen - wegen sowas wird keine Firma "platt" gemacht.


----------



## liebevoll27 (10 November 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

wie es aussieht häuft sich das ganze ja. ich weiß noch das es ne 0151.... nr war aber das ist alles. find die scheiß zeitung nicht mehr. muß mal in die bibliothek schauen, weil inet gibt net viel her.

wäre net wenn wir zusammenarbeiten könnten und glaub ich auch für uns ein vorteil. schreib mal ne emil an mich. dann können wir nr austauschen und besser zusammen arbeiten denke ich.

alles klar...


----------



## Reducal (10 November 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

...wer soll dir schreiben? Ich jedenfalls mache keinen Support per PN oder E-Mail, insbesondere dann, wenn die Zeit dafür verplempert ist.


----------



## liebevoll27 (10 November 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

dich scheint es ja auch net so brennend zu interessieren und zu betreffen wie es aussieht


----------



## Reducal (10 November 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

...stimmt aber ich verdiene mit diesen Problemen meine monatliche Apanage und bin deshalb stets offen für neue Informationen.


----------



## Markus79 (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

Hi, 

ich wurde heute von einer gewissen N. L. angerufen. Ich las in der Zeitung auch eine Anzeige, daß eine 24 jährige jemanden sucht um gemeinsam den grauen Herbst anzumalen. Bis hier hin war ja auch alles ok, sag ich mal, da eine handynummer mit 01520/728**** (hoffe ich mache mich mit der veröffentlichung nicht strafbar) angegeben war. Als sie angerufen hatte, war die Nummer unterdrückt. Sie meldete sich mit Namen und meinte, daß ich auf eine Kontakanzeige von ihr geantwortet hätte. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, daß es sich um diese Anzeige gehandelt hat, da ich sonst auf keine geantwortet habe. Sie fragte, was ich mache usw... Ich habe natürlich auch nachgefragt und auch nach dem Alter da war sie aufeinmal 28. Sie würde in einer JVA arbeiten und ich möchte sie doch bitte zurückrufen, da sie nicht so lange vom Diensttelefon anrufen dürfte. Kann man ja auch verstehen. Dann erzählte sie noch, daß sie ihre Handykarte hat sperren lassen, da sie nur extrem ältere Herren belästigt hätten. Sie gab mir dann die Nummer 22690 und erklärte mir das auch mit der Vermittlung. Ich habe dann versucht diese Nummer über das Festnetz zu erreichen und landete bei einer völlig ahnungslosen Familie hier in Hildesheim, die diese N. L. nicht kennen. Dann habe ich endlich mal nach der Nummer gegoogelt und bin hier auf die Seite gestoßen. Ich hoffe mal, daß ich das Glück gehabt habe, das die Nummer nur vom Handy zu erreichen ist und keine weiteren Kosten auf mich zukommen. Ich dachte ich schreibe das hier dann auch einmal, damit auch andere nicht auf diese Sache hereinfallen. Ist schon erschreckend, wie man hier [.....] werden kann und man sich nochnichtmal großartig gegen wehren kann.

MfG

Markus


----------



## RonzDaOnce (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

Hi Markus,

heute hat mich die selbe angerufen und bin selber über die selbe Person reingefallen. Erst vom Handy denn vom Festnetz. Also nicht einmal sondern zweimal auf gut Deutsch gesagt. Hat dir die alte eigentlich auch vorgelabert, dass sie schon oft von Männern arg entäuscht wurde und das sie von ihrem letzten sogar mal zusammengetreten wurde?

Auf jeden Fall gehe ich morgen gleich erstmal zu den kleinen netten grünen Männchen und den noch mal zu meinem Anwalt. Irgendwie wäre ich mich schon. Bin schon mal auf Betrug übers Internet reingefallen und konnte mich da auch wären. Nehme noch etwas aus dem Forum mit und die Zeitungsanonnce. Die Handynr. hab ich zum Glück auch noch. 

Jetzt ist Polen offen. Mit Vodafone habe ich mich auch schon in Kontakt gesetzt.

Mfg

Ronz


----------



## Markus79 (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

Hi,

klar ist das eine echt miese Sache. Bei mir hat das allerdings nicht aus dem Festnetz funktioniert. Insofern werde ich da ersteinmal die Rechnung abwarten. Sie hatte mir nur erzählt, das sie von diversern älteren Männern belästigt wurde. Sonst eigentlich nichts weiter, da wir ja nicht weiter telefoniert haben. Bin mal gespannt, was denn dabei rauskommt.

MfG

Markus


----------



## Heiko0123 (6 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

Jo klasse die sind schon wieder in der Zeitung, wo ich reingefallen bin, hab grad die Anzeige gelesen. Ich muß och noch mal zu den Grünen Männlein.


----------



## ThugLifeGangsta (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

Hallo.

Ich hatte eben einen Anruf von einer Dame die sich auf meine SMS gemeldet hat. Ich hbe mich auch auf eine Anzeige gemeldet, wo eine Handynummer angegeben war. 
Sie rief mich eben an und wir quatschten so ca. 5 minuten. Danach meinte Sie, dass sie vom Festnetz aus anruft, weil ihr handy gesperrt ist. Sie hat einen Handyvertrag mit einer Flatrate zu vodafone nummern. Das handy sei aber durch einen Fehler von Vodafone gesperrt wurden und für die zeit wo es wieder entsperrt wird hat vodafone ihr eine nummer eingerichtet 22690 damit sie erreichbar ist. Wenn jemand sie auf die numemr anruft dann zahlt nur sie. Mann müsste lediglich der Frau von vodafone, die an die 22690 ran geht sagen, dass man mit .... aus .... verbinden werden will.
So nun hatte sie aufgelegt. Mir kam das allerdings alles ziemlich spanisch vor. Hatte dann bei google 22690 eingegeben und kam direkt auf diesen beitrag hier.
Also Leute ich will euch eigentlich nur mitteilen, dass ihr vorsichtig bei solchen Vorfällen sein sollt. 

MFG


----------



## ThugLifeGangsta (21 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

Achja meine Person heißt K.H und kommt aus Neuss und arbeitet auch bei der JVA ?!


----------



## sascha (21 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

Namen und Legenden sind Schall und Rauch, wenn Callcenter-Agenten am Werk sind...


----------



## studio54 (21 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

Guten Abend allerseirs,

habe diesen Thread aufmerksam gelesen und ich staune.
Ein Freund der Familie ist in die selbe Falle geraten :wall:  und ärgert sich heute morgen schwarz dass sein Handy gesperrt ist.
Auch hier das selbe  wie bei den anderen auch:
Die Dame hieß Jasmin Winter, wohnhaft in Gelsenkirchen und JVA-Beamte.....!!! Die Geschichte die sie erzählte wurde hier im Forum in diesem Thread schon mehrfach erwähnt...  Nur so viel die stimme war wohl zum verlieben :scherzkeks: 
Wir versuchen jetzt auch vorab eine Rechnung zu bekommen und werden alle rechtlichen schritte in die wege leiten...Einen Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert.....


MFG Studio54


----------



## virus1973 (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

Und noch einer der sich auf ne Anzeige gemeldet hat und die gleiche Story erzählt bekommen hatte.
Nur meine war ne Erzieherin die im Kinderhilfswerk arbeite und von der Arbeit
hierher versetzt wurde.

Naja google Nummer eingeben und dieses intressante Forum gefunden.

Also immer schön Vorsicht.


Habe noch die Anzeige und die Nummer, man weiss ja nie.


----------



## OlSt (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

Sorry Leute - :wall: - aber kann mir mal einer bitte 1000 Euro überweisen?


----------



## ralph.beckstein (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

:wall: 
Hallo Jungs!

mir ist eben dasselbe passiert ...
auf Kontaktanzeige per sms gemeldet, sehr nette Stimme (Anna aus LIF), 
Weiterleitung auf 22690 ... sie arbeitet in einem Jugendheim und musste
zwischendrin immer wieder auf "Station" weg ... um die vorbezahlten Minuten
schneller zu vertelefonieren bat sie mich, zusätzlich vom Festnetz aus auf
der 11838 anzurufen, denn sie bekäme dann einen Hotelgutschein für uns
beide ... das war der Punkt, wo ich stutzig geworden bin ...

Ansonsten selbes Prozedere wie bei Euch ...

Werde mich auch bei der Polizei melden ...

ciao,
RB!


----------



## lukas (23 März 2007)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

hallo leute,
ich war erst mal baff als ich das hier gesehen habe.ich bin wohl doch nicht der einzigste...
und ich habe mir die story wohl auch net ausgedacht wie am anfang vermutet wurde...
hat schon irgend jemand von euch sein geld wiederbekommen?
ich leider nicht bin auf den 3000€ sitzen geblieben, muss den kram jetzt 3 jahre lang abbezahlen.
bitte meldet euch mal bei mir wenn ihr etwas erreicht habt.
mfg lukas


----------



## RonzDaOnce (25 Juli 2007)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*



lukas schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> ich war erst mal baff als ich das hier gesehen habe.ich bin wohl doch nicht der einzigste...
> und ich habe mir die story wohl auch net ausgedacht wie am anfang vermutet wurde...
> hat schon irgend jemand von euch sein geld wiederbekommen?
> ...


*Für alle Leute die auf diese Abzocke, wie mir das leider auch passiert ist, immer noch reinfallen.*

Seit ihr bei Vodafone? - Denn schätzt euch glücklich.

Schildert Vodafone einfach nur euer Problem. Aber bitte genau und mit jedem Detail.
Bei Vodafone haben sich die Beschwerden deswegen angehäuft. Vodafone hat daraufhin die Rufnummer im System gesperrt. Es kann nichts mehr raus noch rein gehen, was von dieser Nummer kommt.

Wenn ihr vorher das Opfer solcher [........] geworden seit und genau diesen Weg beschritten habt, sieht Vodafone von den Forderungen euch gegenüber ab. Sie stehen zwar noch auf der Rechnung in den ersten 2-3 Monaten, aber wenn ihr sie nicht zahlt, bezahlt Vodafone sie aus einem vom Staat finanzierten Fond für Betrugsopfer. Hab es auch erst nicht geglaubt, aber ein Rechtsanwalt für Telekommunikation hat mir dieses genau erklärt. Werden also doch noch Steuergelder sinnvoll angelegt. *Heißt aber nicht, dass man auf so einen Mist reinfallen sollte.*

Wäre es nicht der Fall, denn hätte ich bis heute schon ein Inkasso- oder Gerichtsverfahren am Hals.

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Teleton (25 Juli 2007)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*



RonzDaOnce schrieb:


> Sie stehen zwar noch auf der Rechnung in den ersten 2-3 Monaten, aber wenn ihr sie nicht zahlt, bezahlt Vodafone sie aus einem vom Staat finanzierten Fond für Betrugsopfer.


Sorry, aber das halte ich für eine Legende.


RonzDaOnce schrieb:


> Hab es auch erst nicht geglaubt, aber ein Rechtsanwalt für Telekommunikation hat mir dieses genau erklärt. Werden also doch noch Steuergelder sinnvoll angelegt.


Wie bist Du an den Anwalt geraten? Ganz sicher dass Du da nicht etwas falsch verstanden hast?


----------



## lukas (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: 3000€ rechnung dank 0900 5100967 und 22690 vom handy aus*

hi,
also das glaube ich nicht wirklich...
bei mir haben die sich nach knapp 3 monaten gemeldet und haben gesagt das es nen schufa eintrag gibt und die sache vors gericht geht wenn ich das bis zu dem und dem datum nicht bezahle.
ps: ratenzahlung wurde mir dann auch irgendwann von vodafone vorgeschlagen.
mfg lukas


----------

